# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Anyone getting a Solidoodle 4?

## Markum_Debreeze

I'm just curious... Is anyone planning on grabbing a Solidoodle 4?  I'm going back and forth on this as an X-mas present for my father.  I'd like to hear some feedback first though.

----------


## ImaginationProgress

I'm getting one as soon as I can.  I'm a big Solidoodle fan, and was estatic when I heard about the 4th generation coming out!

----------

